# I'm out of dishwasher detergent - what else can I use?



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I've got all the staples: baking soda, borax, regular dishsoap. I have Charlie's Soap powder for laundry.

Can I use any of these in my dishwasher until I got get a new box?


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

I've used baking soda before and it worked okay. I just put a little vinegar in the rinse-aid container to help it rinse off.

I actually really hate dishwashers though and only handwash my dishes, so you might want to take advice from someone who actually *uses* a dishwasher


----------



## glorified_rice (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Megan~* 
I've got all the staples: baking soda, borax, regular dishsoap. I have Charlie's Soap powder for laundry.

Can I use any of these in my dishwasher until I got get a new box?

Borax and baking soda mixed should work just fine.









http://housekeeping.about.com/od/env...dishwasher.htm


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## LucyRev (Apr 20, 2003)

I used that recipe for a bit when I didn't have any dishwasher soap. It worked just fine. I went back to buying it though because it left lots of water spots. I suppose you could avoid that by towel drying them, but who has time for that?


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LucyRev* 
I used that recipe for a bit when I didn't have any dishwasher soap. It worked just fine. I went back to buying it though because it left lots of water spots. I suppose you could avoid that by towel drying them, but who has time for that?

You can avoid them by using vinegar in the jet dry thingie too. (The rinse aid)



Does dr bronners work in the dishwasher?

Jenny


----------



## glorified_rice (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
Does dr bronners work in the dishwasher?









Do not use Dr. Bronner's in the dishwasher. I tried it, stupidly, and had bubbles coming out the sides and bottom, and I used a really, really small amount too. Not a good idea!


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glorified_rice* 







Do not use Dr. Bronner's in the dishwasher. I tried it, stupidly, and had bubbles coming out the sides and bottom, and I used a really, really small amount too. Not a good idea!

Man! I cant get dr bronners to bubble for me at all! Thats one of the reasons I dont know if I like it yet, LOL. It must be like using dish soap-my mom told me her dishwasher did the same thing when a babysitter used dish soap.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I've used dish soap (very small amount) and dr bronner's too... neither bubbled up too much, but I did dilute and use pretty small amounts. If you have any simethicone (anti gas drops) you can add a few to cut the bubbles, but I'm not sure what that would do in terms of getting things clean.


----------



## jrpbrown1 (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Megan~* 
I have Charlie's Soap powder for laundry.


I have heard of people using this. I tried it a few times in my dishwasher and used way too much. My dishwasher was leaking because of too much suds and I had to rewash some glasses.


----------



## SusannahM (Sep 15, 2005)

We use 2 or 3 tablespoons of baking soda and 2-3 drops of dish soap. We put it into the cup that closes. Our dishes don't have spots, and all of the baking soda comes off. We've been doing this for a while. It took some trial and error, and baking soda didn't work well by itself.


----------



## haitimom (Nov 10, 2005)

I mixed together 1/2c. borax and 1/2c. washing soda. You can also add 2 tsp. citric acid,to help rinse. Put 2 tblsp. of the mixture in the closing compartment.This mixture works great for us!


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

you could do a teaspoon or two of Charlies in your machine.
btdt and it works great.


----------



## Robert Goodman (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *haitimom* 
I mixed together 1/2c. borax and 1/2c. washing soda. You can also add 2 tsp. citric acid,to help rinse. Put 2 tblsp. of the mixture in the closing compartment.This mixture works great for us!

What made you think citric acid in a mixture like that would help it rinse? Did you try it without citric acid?

Mixing any acid with washing soda (or baking soda) will reduce its effectiveness as an alkali. It does produce CO2 bubbles at the place where they mix with water, which can sometimes be used to advantage, but I don't see how producing gas in the "closing compartment" would do any good.

The borax & washing soda will be in excess, so they'll turn that amount of citric acid into sodium citrate. Sodium citrate is a water "softener", but then so is the washing soda that's going to be used up making sodium citrate. However, sometimes dishwasher detergents contain sodium gluconate to tie up "hardness" (calcium, mostly) without leaving chalk behind, as washing soda will. Did you find that the citric acid reduced the amount of chalk left in the machine or on the dishes? If so, you may be on to something here; it may be as good as the gluconate.

Robert


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

You could just handwash them with the regular dish detergent.







:


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindberg99* 
You could just handwash them with the regular dish detergent.







:

EWWWW No way does handwashing get the glasses sterile enough for me.


----------

